# Got a job...



## lenovoguy (23 Feb 2009)

Hi there

I recently got a job but wont be starting for another week. I rang in last week to stop my jobseeker's benefit payments, but this may have been premature as I'm skint and may not be paid for a few weeks. Any idea when they actually stop the payments?

Thanks

L


----------



## wheels (23 Feb 2009)

They stop it from the date you tell them. So if you told them you start the following Monday, they'll stop it Friday.


----------



## lenovoguy (24 Feb 2009)

That sucks. They should stop it a week or two after you're due to start, seeing how going to work itself costs a certain amount of money through things like bus fare, lunches and what not. This logistical aspect of working costs me around 300 euros a month.


----------



## Cayne (24 Feb 2009)

So you expect the taxpayer to pay you benefits _*after*_ you start work???


----------



## Liamb (24 Feb 2009)

Is it not enough to have got a job!! do you really expect the tax payer to support you as well???


----------



## extopia (24 Feb 2009)

lonovoguy - post of the day!


----------



## lenovoguy (24 Feb 2009)

I ("the taxpayer") don't expect anything. I'm musing over the idea that if you're unlucky enough to have been out of work for four or five months having gone to several interviews during that period, and finally gotten a job, which would describe some of my friends, your finances are likely to in a bad way, and it doesn't seem unreasonable for one or two follow on payments to help keep you going while you're waiting on payday (which could be upto a month). You have the rest of your life to pay it back in tax.


----------



## extopia (24 Feb 2009)

Well now that you have a job surely you can find someone to lend you a few quid to get you to payday? Many employers will do this. Or your bank or credit union even.


----------



## Mumtoe&e (24 Feb 2009)

so u expect a double pay then??? pay from your employer *AND* pay from Social Welfare ?? are u serious?

Count your blessings that you have been successful in getting a job in the current climate - and also count your blessings that you have received SW for the time u were out of work!! so many people are not eligible for it!

Congratulations on the new Job!


----------



## lenovoguy (24 Feb 2009)

It would be harder than you think to find someone willing to lend you to 300-400 euro when we're all struggling to keep our heads above water. I read on the front page of the Indo today that the government are considering setting up a program to implement what I suggested with select employers, so I'm not alone in thinking this.


----------



## DavyJones (24 Feb 2009)

Give the guy a break, he was only asking a question.

There should be incentives for businesses, particularly small business, to get people off the dole.


----------



## Welfarite (25 Feb 2009)

I am closing this thread as the query has been answered: JB is not payable for any day of employment.


----------

